# Odd Shaped Omega F300



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI guys,

Now I have been offered an Omega f300, now here is the thing, it is an odd shaped one, the best way I think to describe it is a backwards looking D, so the strap is normal and the face and main case is the left, as though it has been pushed out of shape, it is all original in stainless steel and in great condition and running all ok, so the question is how rare are this shape f300 and what should I pay, the guy that owns it says he wants Â£350, is this too much ?.

Any help on this please will be welcome.

All the best, John

P.S I dont have a photo of it


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

plumsteadblue said:


> HI guys,
> 
> Now I have been offered an Omega f300, now here is the thing, it is an odd shaped one, the best way I think to describe it is a backwards looking D, so the strap is normal and the face and main case is the left, as though it has been pushed out of shape, it is all original in stainless steel and in great condition and running all ok, so the question is how rare are this shape f300 and what should I pay, the guy that owns it says he wants Â£350, is this too much ?.
> 
> ...


does it look like this

f300


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> plumsteadblue said:
> 
> 
> > HI guys,
> ...


Yes that is the one, so it is not that rare then, or is it, any idea on how much I should pay ?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

plumsteadblue said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > plumsteadblue said:
> ...


JonW is the man to ask, i would expect him to say you have yourself a bargain there. PM him if you have any queries


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> plumsteadblue said:
> 
> 
> > nursegladys said:
> ...


Thank you for the quick reply, I have pm jonW


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Â£350 is a good price for a D-shaped Constellation if it is good condition.

Be aware though that links for the bracelet are virtually unobtainable...certainly new ones form Omega anyway.

Keith


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone know whether there's a reason for the asymetric case on these by the way? Or are they odd just for the sake of being odd?! Just curious....

S.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Â£350 is a good price in my opinion


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello John,

I sold mine at the begining of this year for Â£450.

It was in excellent condition and did have the original box and warranty book.

Even though it was only four months ago I believe prices have gone up so Â£350 seems a good price.

Jack


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks guys for your answers, when I saw it I loved it so it looks I will soon be the owner of a D shaped hummer.

so thanks again guys.

All the best, John


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Â£350 is a bloody good price! I would echo Keiths views though, make sure the bracelet is good, Omega don't stock them or sell them, STS dont , no one does! Basically that strap is irreplaceable!!

Looking forward to pics!

Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like I dont need to reply in a PM... IMHO, these are cool watches and yes they are quite rare.

As to value... well thats all down to condition really. If its NOS or mint then its a bargain. If its sized for a 6inch wrist and has no links, been knocked about and doesnt run then its a rip off.... But as you say yours is in good nick and running well. So as long as the bracelet will fit you I would go for it. These watches are still gaining value at the moment, it seems the whole f300 range was in the doldrums recently and now its on the up. Good ones in nice condition are harder and harder to find as collectors grab the better ones from the market.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope this works, so here is the watch, I just took a quick snap of it to show you guys, I think it is in really good condition, and it has all the links as I had to adjust it to fit me, so one happy chappy here.

And thanks again for all the advice given.

All the best, John


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done John...looks like you got a real good bargain there. :thumbsup:

Looks it great condition.


----------

